# Renting in Mallorca - advice please



## Misty (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello 

Stick with me this is my first venture onto the Expat forum which I have just discovered via google. 

I am planning to move to Mallorca (Pollensa area if possible) early next year and I need to find the best way to find out about villa rentals - long term. The plan is to spend a year or two renting before we decide where to settle permanently.

Any advice about who best to contact or how to find the rental info would be much appreciated.

I have and am still searching through the websites and so far I have found a few ideas but I'm running blind really and would love to benefit from others experience


----------

